# CPB Practice Test & Exam



## smontague (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi - just looking to see if anyone can help me with a couple questions I have regarding the CPB Practice Test and Exam.  I currently am a CPC and also do insurance billing but don't have that certification yet.  My hope it to take the exam soon, but am trying to decide the best way to go about it.

1. I have already taken the practice exam and did well, but it seemed really limited.  Does AAPC only have one practice exam, or can I purchase again and have it be different questions?  

2. Prep course -- I was thinking about the course, but don't really have an extra $895 at the moment.  Since I do insurance billing on a daily basis anyway, I was thinking about just purchasing the text book and workbook through Amazon and studying that way...has anyone taken the course that could tell me if the book is enough content to prepare for the exam, or does the course offer more that I would really need?

Thanks for any help you can give!


----------



## terbear3 (Oct 15, 2015)

How did you make out?  Did you pass the CPB exam?  I'm taking it next month!  Thanks!


----------



## juliabsnead@hotmail.com (Oct 25, 2021)

I failed my first attempt. Looking for access to practice exams before rescheduling.


----------

